
Microsoft exec calls out Apple on its aging Mac hardware; and he's right - hackerkid
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/microsoft-exec-calls-out-apple-on-its-aging-mac-hardware-and-hes-right-328718.html
======
PaulHoule
The unfair aspect of this criticism is that Apple is putting faster storage in
recent macs, see

[http://semiaccurate.com/2016/11/15/apple-maintains-ux-
domina...](http://semiaccurate.com/2016/11/15/apple-maintains-ux-dominance-
nvme-ssds/)

and a 2007 machine with an SSD will run rings around a brand-new machine that
is dragged down by an HDD.

No computer manufacturer has done a good job at convincing consumers of the
value of SSDs.

~~~
davismwfl
Seriously? This is a $200 upgrade to a Dell or Lenovo laptop and with their
current gen chips and support for more ram it will run circles around the Mac.
To me that is a really poor argument. Apple soldered in the SSD and RAM so you
can't even upgrade it to a better or more recent SSD as they come out. Not to
mention I can't even upgrade the RAM as demands and applications change. Yet
we pay a hefty premium for the Apple Macbook, way more then the $200 or so
upgrading to a quality SSD would cost you.

Don't get me wrong, I work daily on a Macbook Pro, but I think it is likely
limited unless Apple takes the Macbooks seriously. I understand that most
people don't need more then 16Gb of Ram daily, but running VM's and IDE's etc
can eat through RAM pretty fast, so having 32Gb would really be nice. Apple
used to lead the pack when it came to this stuff, now they trail. That is I
guess what is mainly just disappointing.

